# clubs/bar near TECOM for single Man



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I am newbie, could any one tell the good club/bar near TECOM, with no hassle entry for a single man?

I heard that usually in good clubs, entry is only for couples


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Rock Bottom in Tecom is usually pretty decent. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Belgian Beer Cafe in Grand Millenium Hotel and the English themed bar in Byblos Hotel are good places to start the evening!


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Belgium beer cafe I found a bit dull... was no music but full of westerners.

Rock Bottoms seemed good as well though.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

BBC dull? I go there for the beer, a night out with me and my friends is anything but dull lol!


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> BBC dull? I go there for the beer, a night out with me and my friends is anything but dull lol!


I agree !?, BBC is very good to start ,great beer selection too . Rotana Media hotel has good bar too


----------

